# clutch kit for 800 with 30" zilla's



## QuickSilver74

I just picked up a 2007 sportsman 800 with a 2" lift already installed. I bought some new rims and 30" zilla's tires for it today. I don't plan on doing any heavy mudding but I want a clutch kit to help it not struggle so much with the large tires. I need some suggestions on what to get whether I just need new springs or the entire clutch kit is necessary. 

Thanks in advance
Ben


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Glad to see you made it over here, hopefully you can get away with just springs like I did with the brute but then again I don't know much about polaris's cvt systems


----------



## QuickSilver74

One more question. Do I need the puller for the primary clutch or can I get it off some other way


----------



## LM83

I don't think changing the primary and secondary springs works the same as the brutes. I think you need to buy a full clutch kit to really see any difference. There was a thread some time ago about all this I think. I remember reading something on the Polaris clutch system anyway. Pretty sure your gonna need a primary clutch puller. I'll try to find that thread on here.


----------



## Bootlegger

Quad Shop Customs Clutch kit is the best for Polaris. If you need their contact info let me know. Tell Adam Mark from Randy Miller Racing sent you....here is their link with Number...

http://quadshopcustoms.com/


----------



## Rubberdown

We can order you the Hot Seat or the QSC Kit and save you a few $$$ in the process.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah for popo's you have to do the whole kit..... it's different than the brute.


----------



## QuickSilver74

i have a QSC kit on the way. i have the secondary without the helix so it was cheaper but i wont get the performance of the better secondary


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. If you have a way to do a little "how-to" with pictures when you install it that would be great!!


----------



## QuickSilver74

Polaris425 said:


> Cool. If you have a way to do a little "how-to" with pictures when you install it that would be great!!



i already have it pulled apart but i'll take some pics of the re assembly


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## racer37l

QuickSilver74 said:


> One more question. Do I need the puller for the primary clutch or can I get it off some other way


 If all you are going to change is the primary spring , you don't have to pull the clutch.

Con


----------



## utu

With Polaris HeelClicker is the only way to go....


----------



## Polaris425

utu said:


> With Polaris HeelClicker is the only way to go....


I hear QSC is the new deal.... Just what I've heard... no experience.


----------



## bowhuntr

Im running a Dalton in my 500HO and with stock no-wheelies; to clutch kit 6-8in inches of lift sitting, and almost up down standing on the backrack.

QSC claims thier 500 with pipe and their kit will stand up and down WHILE SITTING.


----------



## Polaris425

^ I'm trying to get there over here.


----------

